# "The Best Husband Ever" Haul



## dinah402 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hubby surprised me today taking me to MAC and told me I could buy two 15-palettes.  So here is what I got.

  	Eyeshadows:
  	Atlantic Blue, Beautiful Iris, Brown Script, Chrome Yellow, Club, Electric Eel, Fig. 1, Folie, Gleam, Gorgeous Gold, Idol Eyes, Juxt, Knight Divine, Moon's Reflection, Mulch, Nylon, Orange, Paradisco, Passionate, Pink Freeze, Plumage, Saddle, Scene, Star Violet, Stars N' Rockets, Steamy, Sumptuous Olive, Sushi Flower, Swish, Tilt


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 10, 2011)

That's incredible!!! Awesome colours  You are a very lucky lady having an enabler like that to treat you in the house!


----------



## sonu (Mar 10, 2011)

Aww You are so lucky...  Enjoy your goodies hun.. I am going to show this post to my husband... That poor soul can use some hints.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 10, 2011)

ever so lucky!! *jealous* haha i love all the colors! you shld post some pics after you have depotted them!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 10, 2011)

How gorgeous and so lucky!  I wish he would teach my husband a few tricks!   Mine roams around the mall while I shop.  To treat me to something like this would never cross his mind!


----------



## RealDoll (Mar 10, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 10, 2011)

Aww lucky lady! Nice selection too.


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 11, 2011)

How lovely ! Cool husband !


----------



## geeko (Mar 11, 2011)

u are so lucky. I have to buy all my make up myself. My guy never buys me anything  Njoy your new babies


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 11, 2011)

Such a sweetie! Have fun sorting out the palettes and playing with your new make-up


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Mar 11, 2011)

All those shadows!! Amazing haul!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Mar 11, 2011)

AMAZING!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

Quote:


ElvenEyes said:


> How gorgeous and so lucky!  I wish he would teach my husband a few tricks!   Mine roams around the mall while I shop.  To treat me to something like this would never cross his mind!


 
	Debi at least he goes to the mall with you, although perhaps it's best my hubby not to go, that way he can't see the damage I'm doing.  This so far from anything my hubby would do. He thinks I have too much makeup as it is, what a silly man.

  	Dinah402--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    What a great haul. That was very sweet of him. You picked some gorgeous colors. Have fun playing.


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Mar 12, 2011)

Great haul, and great hubby  All those shadows are amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW! one of the best hauls I've seen! If only my boyfriend would so something like this!


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 12, 2011)

That's pretty crazy, I've built up my four 15-pans over about 2 years, from swaps and warehouse sales and B2M's.  I can't even imagine doing it all at once in store!  When I read the title I thought you meant two empty palettes - did hubby know what he was in for? LOL


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 12, 2011)

I would have been tempted to ask for the iPad2 instead ;-) ...
  	Great haul!!! and super nice that he understands you and what you like - very sweet.


----------



## laceydyan (Mar 12, 2011)

So sweet. My husband has no idea what a palette is, nor how much they cost, and would drop dead if he found out!!!


----------



## singer92286 (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome husband!!! Congrats, such pretty colors


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 12, 2011)

The hubby got me another palette today!  I don't know what's gotten into him, but I'll post pictures up later.  =)


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Mar 13, 2011)

What a wonderful husband, now thats a keeper!


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 14, 2011)

All That Glitters, Crystal Avalanche, Da Bling, Electra, Free To Be, Honey Lust, Parfait Amour, Prussian, Red Brick, Retrospeck, Seedy Pearl, Shadowy Lady, Texture, Twinks, Winkle


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 14, 2011)

StarrySim said:


> That's pretty crazy, I've built up my four 15-pans over about 2 years, from swaps and warehouse sales and B2M's.  I can't even imagine doing it all at once in store!  When I read the title I thought you meant two empty palettes - did hubby know what he was in for? LOL


	Haha.  Yeah, he even knew how much it cost b/c I always talked about them.  So he calculated how much it'd cost and told me to go buy some for myself.


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome! This is the way I wish I could have started my collection..lol


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG, you´re one lucky lady!
  	Great colours!

  	I really need to buy one more (for now) 15-palette.
  	But it´s so boring!
  	I much rather buy more eyeshadows! ^^


----------



## suenoojos (Feb 4, 2012)

wow amzing !!!
  	enjoy ur new shadows hun


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

oh wow you do have the best husband! I'm so jealous


----------



## xsparrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhhmmaayyyzzzinng =] SO jealous of your haul!


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome hubby!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow that is so amazing! You are one lucky lady to have a guy who even cares / takes an interest about your makeup!


----------

